# Reel mower question



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Hi there. I currently have a rotary and manual reel mower. I'd like to start maintaining at .75" with a gas reel. The lawn is just too bumpy for a green's, nor do I feel like spending that kind of money at this point....which leaves me with the standard options of Mclane and TC (front roller of course). All over I'm reading that a good starter Mclane should run you $300-$400. The few that I've come across in that price range are all models from 1997 and thereabouts. Not being completely mechanically inclined, I have my reservations on buying a 20 year old piece of equipment. Am I justified?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

With the Mclane. Yes, you should be careful.

With a TC, kinda, but they are made with better materials (reflected in the price), so you're more likely to find a good 20 year old machine.

It really comes down to how the mower was maintained, I'm sure there are some 2 year old POS reels out there.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Just as an aside, I bought a very nice 2006 Toro GM 1000, even came with transport wheels, and works perfectly. I paid $400 for it. Keep that in mind if you get above a couple hundred on a used TruCut that's hard to adjust and keep set properly.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Just as an aside, I bought a very nice 2006 Toro GM 1000, even came with transport wheels, and works perfectly. I paid $400 for it. Keep that in mind if you get above a couple hundred on a used TruCut that's hard to adjust and keep set properly.


If I could find one of those, I'd snatch it up in a heartbeat.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Weeks Auction is in your area and sells turf equipment all the time. A few guys have purchased greens mowers for less than $100.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> used TruCut that's hard to adjust and keep set properly.


Quit talking about my babies like that!

Agreed that if you have the right lawn(no big hills) and can find a greens mower for a good price that's a great way to go.


----------

